# I hate my boss



## cooldude489 (Jul 17, 2011)

I hate my boss. I am 23 years old and have been working as anengineer for a little more than a year and I hate it. It can be rewarding at times, but other times, it sucks. Most of my hatred of my job comes directly from my boss. He is an *******. This is my first job out of college. Basically for the first 6 months I was apparently making a lot of little mistakes here and there, and my boss caught them, but never told me about them. Also for the first 6 months, he was nothing but nice to me, and praised my work, even though he didn't feel that way. Then 6 months in he finally tells me about all the mistakes I've been making. Then for the next three months all he does is put me down, keep criticizing me, leaving snide and snarky comments on my work, raise his voice at me, talking **** about me behind my back to my coworkers and I think even our clients. Then one day he snaps and yells at me in front of everyone for a very minor mistake. My coworkers took notice, and he did get reprimanded for it. Bu then for the next month he became passive aggressive, didn't talk to me, pouted like a little 2 year old. However, I did learn from the mistakes, because I was able to tune out his negativity towards me and improve my work.So my work improved, and my boss actually took notice and started praising my work again. But, fast forward to last month, he starts to give me **** again. I snapped and almost quit. He got scared, he apologized and talked me out of quitting citing he was going through personal problems or whatever. So, I felt bad and apologized, didn't end up quitting. Everything for the next few weeks went alright.Then all of a sudden he just gives me the silent treatment, giving my vague instructions via email, passing on comments of how he thinks my work is wrong again, when I made a very minor mistake. I am so fed up with this whole situation, my confidence is at an all time low, I don't like interacting with my boss at all, because when I see him all I can think of is how much crap he's given me over the last year, how he never really gave me proper training, and how fake he is. And it's not just me, everyone(or atleast the majority of people) in my office dislike him. I did feel bad about his personal problems, but then again I've been thinking, who doesn't have personal problems? I have SA, no friends, no social life, I have been diagnosed with depression, but I'm not an *** hole to people. I get along well with all my coworkers aside from my boss. I am actually looking for other jobs, but my confidence is just so low from my current job that I am afraid this situation will happen again.


----------



## james10203 (May 28, 2013)

I know the feeling man my boss is a penis also, but you need the money so no matter how bad it gets you can't quit your current job until you have another.

"If you hate your job you don't quit, you just do it really half-***" - Homer Simpson


----------



## SoloArtist (Jun 11, 2013)

Sounds like your boss has some personal issues and he may be taking things out on coworkers, including yourself. This is literally what happens. I would wait and see what happens, but if he continues to act this way (for a long time, use your judgement, give him a chance) you should report him to higher ups for acting out of line. Yelling at coworkers simply should not be done, no matter what the mistake. He is not your dad, he is your boss, if he doesn't like your work he needs to tell you exactly what to do and how to do it and when to do it by.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

that's what scares me about wanting to go to work for others. i just can't handle or take other peoples criticisms or crap they may give me. i remember when i was making mistakes at a job when i was new other workers would gossip about when i was getting fired. right now i work for myself and just make enough to survive so i can avoid the "office" environment and being around people. 

but keep at it if it pays good money and save that money so you have more options.


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

I feel like many of us have been in the same situation as you...I currently can't stand my boss either and me and him don't get along at all...Luckily I have another I can do which he know about so I am not stranded there....But that is why he doesn't like me because he wants this job to be my passion when it is not at all...Too bad for him, I'm quitting in a week....


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

You have every right to hate your boss just on the story you've given me. You're boss needs to start getting a little more rational, especially if he brings his problems to work and yells at you. Work and personal life should always be mutually exclusive. People like that need to leave that toxic negativity to themselves or a therapist. Also, how do you expect any new employee to not make mistakes when they've just been out of college? If you are in charge of employees, you need to be a leader and you need to understand your employees as human beings. 

I honestly hope this doesn't erode away at you enjoying your own personal time. Life is too short to worry about one person who seems way out of reality. If you have a company hotline, try giving someone a call, but if not, try to see if you can email or speak with his boss. It just doesn't need to be this way. 

Worst come to worst, you leave. Luckily for you engineering is a hot field, and there's always opportunities out there. Just don't feel like you have to be stuck in this job.


----------

